# Maker's Mark - I need ideas!



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

So…I'm trying to present my product in the best possible light, and I want to put on a maker's marking, but a bit stumped as to how to do so.

There is this guy that makes them in the UK, but I understand you can never get a hold of him, though his product is excellent:










I have no idea how much he charges, but I'm sure it's not inexpensive. Very classy though.

I don't just want to sign it, nor invest $250 in a branding iron. I have a logo that I would like to use as the mark:










Anyone have any ideas as to what I could do? Don't think a label would be too classy….just looking for ideas….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

At one point Stickly used paper labels you could use a more modern version and have your logo printed on heat sensitive transfer paper and just Iron it on.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

When i opened this post I thought I was going to see something like this


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't you just love the way Navy guys think?

Lew

USN 63-66


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Ditto interpim


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought the same thing Interpim


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sure one of the trophy/plaque shops in your area has a laser engraver. The one I used here would make any special orders I believe as long as you bring them the digital file.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I like Jim's idea for a iron on label then finish over it for protection and longevity . 
A old fashioned w/ makers mark is my all time favorite!


----------



## ThinShavings (Sep 14, 2009)

Find a local laser engraver (machine shop) who can make you a set of 'em at a time. They probably have a $50 setup fee then a few bucks apiece. Maybe $10-15 each (plus setup fee, so run a bunch at once) for anodized aluminum (in your choice of color) that is plasma cut or laser cut then laser etched.


----------



## mneal (Nov 1, 2009)

A laser engraver could make wood medallians to be inset into your pieces. I make them out of 1/8" plywood. Then use a fortner bit to clear the recess for the medallian to be glued into. Nice thing about a local engraver they could make any size for you. 1/2" for small projects to 3" for cabinetry.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I love the idea you posted mneal. I might try that one out for myself.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I order mine online, brass. available plain or 3m stick on. about $5 each.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting, DaveR, thanks.

Who's this Stickley? Did he amount to anything?!


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

That's why I refuse to get old. I've been 28 for 18 years now. Working out pretty well.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Good plan pashley. I always tell people I am 18, with lot's of practice!


----------

